# Southern Nh 09-10 Thread



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey, well there is plenty of threads in the weather discussion, but none for New Hampshire for this year. Figured this would be an opportunity to see who else is in new Hampshire. Good luck this winter everyone! ussmileyflag


----------



## nhtimba (Nov 9, 2008)

Curious how this season is gonna be myself... I know where I'll be back sitting behind the controls of the Loader... Cant wait quite honestly it needs to snow soon !!!


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

From Salem here...got your "visitor message"  Where you from?


----------



## cf1128 (Jan 14, 2009)

Seacoast checkin' in.:waving:
What web sites do you rely on for storm accuracy?
I know this is a kept secret.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

nhtimba;853895 said:


> Curious how this season is gonna be myself... I know where I'll be back sitting behind the controls of the Loader... Cant wait quite honestly it needs to snow soon !!!


Where in Southern Nh?

Salem here. :waving:


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

cf1128;854006 said:


> Seacoast checkin' in.:waving:
> What web sites do you rely on for storm accuracy?
> I know this is a kept secret.


I dont really _rely_ on anyone... I just kind of look at forecasts on Wmur, most of the time I just look out the window to see :laughing:


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;854125 said:


> I dont really _rely_ on anyone... I just kind of look at forecasts on Wmur, most of the time I just look out the window to see :laughing:


Yeah...that's the best way (look out window) otherwise the weathermen (and babes) will have you out running around for nothing...nothing like going outside and kicking some snow to see if it's time to go out...


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

MOWBIZZ;854157 said:


> Yeah...that's the best way (look out window) otherwise the weathermen (and babes) will have you out running around for nothing...nothing like going outside and kicking some snow to see if it's time to go out...


I grab my ruler as fast as possible and run outside to measure... Haha!

The weathermen sure do screw with you though, although, I dont think they mean to... Or do they? :laughing:


----------



## nhtimba (Nov 9, 2008)

Manchester here .... right up the road from ya !

As far as weather ... mostly rely on NOAA and sometimes WMUR


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

nhtimba;854834 said:


> Manchester here .... right up the road from ya !
> 
> As far as weather ... mostly rely on NOAA and sometimes WMUR


Nice.

I think the only reason I like watching Wmur is just to hear about other things going on in NH. I mean, I could hear that its going to snow in my town anywhere


----------



## TurbDies2500 (Oct 15, 2007)

Hampton Falls. I usually rely on Accuweather and the local channels. I feel like Accuweather and the NOAA combined give a good outlook.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

TurbDies2500;856503 said:


> Hampton Falls. I usually rely on Accuweather and the local channels. I feel like Accuweather and the NOAA combined give a good outlook.


Accuweather is pretty good


----------



## abclawns (Sep 29, 2008)

Im up In Ossipee. Usually use WMUR or one of the Maine stations


----------



## nhtimba (Nov 9, 2008)

The white stuff needs to start dropping .... Im getting antsy ... The sooner the better


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

nhtimba;876695 said:


> The white stuff needs to start dropping .... Im getting antsy ... The sooner the better


I know. I painted my whole plow today, so Im officially ready


----------



## nhpatriot (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't rely on anybody's forecasts. I am a radar fanatic. It might look like the storm is over, but then you get another bank of clouds behind it with 1" more, forcing you to re-plow your whole route. I only do commercial, so lots have to be BARE when the storm is over.

As for snow, I disagree with ya'll, I don't want to see one stinking flake all winter. 90% of my accounts are set pay, and if it doesn't snow, I get paid more. Every flake that falls is another withdrawal from my bank account. I don't even want the kids to have a white Christmas!


----------



## bamaa (Jan 23, 2004)

SuperdutyShane;854163 said:


> *I grab my ruler as fast as possible and run outside to measure.*.. Haha!
> 
> :laughing:


Dont Laugh it works


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

nhpatriot;877268 said:


> as for snow, i disagree with ya'll, i don't want to see one stinking flake all winter. 90% of my accounts are set pay, and if it doesn't snow, i get paid more. Every flake that falls is another withdrawal from my bank account. I don't even want the kids to have a white christmas!


*hey now!!!*


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

bamaa;877347 said:


> Dont Laugh it works


Nice lol

Where in Nh are you Bamaa?


----------



## nhpatriot (Dec 9, 2007)

superdutyshane;877573 said:


> *hey now!!!*


not one stinking flake!


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

nhpatriot;877759 said:


> not one stinking flake!


Fun ruiner haha


----------



## nhpatriot (Dec 9, 2007)

So what's the deal guys? My accuweather forecast for Keene is showing snow and rain tomorrow morning, and ice late Sunday night. Just mounted my spreaders today so I don't get caught with my pants down. Anybody else have an update?


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

nhpatriot;878560 said:


> So what's the deal guys? My accuweather forecast for Keene is showing snow and rain tomorrow morning, and ice late Sunday night. Just mounted my spreaders today so I don't get caught with my pants down. Anybody else have an update?


Looks like Im going to be getting rain, should start snowing here soon though. I think the only snow will be just on the grass. Would like a nice accumulation however. Up north they seem to be getting a lot.


----------



## nhpatriot (Dec 9, 2007)

Not much weather this morning after all, just wind mostly.

If I am on per storm contracts, I love ice/no snow events. Lots of profit, not too much wear on the trucks, and not too much work.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

nhpatriot;879063 said:


> Not much weather this morning after all, just wind mostly.
> 
> If I am on per storm contracts, I love ice/no snow events. Lots of profit, not too much wear on the trucks, and not too much work.


Thats true. But I only do driveways in my neighborhood and a couple around because Im only 15... So I kind of need snow there to make any money. No written contracts, but the most people I plow are good enough to keep the verbal agreement we make at the beginning of the winter, and if not I can just drive right buy


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Mostly wind here this morning. 50 degrees outside also :/
Really windy though, when I was getting ready at about 7:30 this morning the wind hit the side of my house and sounded like a train hitting a truck... Some trees down also.


----------



## TurbDies2500 (Oct 15, 2007)

Looking at the Accuweather forecast its calling for some cold weather coming in next week and some possible snow mid week. Lets keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

TurbDies2500;880304 said:


> Looking at the Accuweather forecast its calling for some cold weather coming in next week and some possible snow mid week. Lets keep our fingers crossed.


My fingers have been crossed since I stopped watching the paint dry on my plow haha.
I saw that on a couple weather predictions. Hopefully we will get something this time around. Good luck this winter.


----------



## M&M (Sep 8, 2008)

The big city LOL checking in. Just shined up the stainless...ready to roll.


----------



## nhpatriot (Dec 9, 2007)

M&M, how has your experience gone with your ExtremeV? I just added a 9'6" Stainless to my new truck, and hope to get a long and productive life out of it. I have heard some negative things from others, but it seems like a solid rig to me, now that they have worked the bugs out of the first production run. Plus, it looks effing' beautiful on my new truck. Has yours been reliable?


----------



## nhgranite (Feb 26, 2009)

hello from the south west corner. next week looks promising if you like snow. looking to test my rig out.


----------



## 04chevy2500 (Oct 7, 2009)

all i know is that we need to get out of this 50 degree weather and into the white stuff! anybody heard how much we are supposed to get this winter? last i heard was that december would be mild but then decent amounts in january


----------



## TGM (Feb 26, 2007)

nobody knows how much snow we're going to get. 

with the way it's going this year i'm guessing we wont get any snow til middle/end of december


----------



## 04chevy2500 (Oct 7, 2009)

today they are saying we will break records all over the state for high temps


----------



## TGM (Feb 26, 2007)

i wouldn't be surpised...it was what, about 65 degrees yesterday. wicked nice for the time of year.


----------



## M&M (Sep 8, 2008)

*Extreme-V*



nhpatriot;883861 said:


> M&M, how has your experience gone with your ExtremeV? I just added a 9'6" Stainless to my new truck, and hope to get a long and productive life out of it. I have heard some negative things from others, but it seems like a solid rig to me, now that they have worked the bugs out of the first production run. Plus, it looks effing' beautiful on my new truck. Has yours been reliable?


My plow has been awesome! I have a full year of plowing 45+ driveways each storm and not one hic-up. No cutting edge wear, no problems, no nothing. I coated the plow in fluid film at the begining of the season last year and before I put it away for the summer. Just coated it again last week. Here is a thread of me early thoughts on the plow.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=74530

I just talked a buddy into puting the same plow on one of his trucks today. VERY VERY HAPPY with the plow. Let me know how you like it. And she does look kick arse!


----------



## M&M (Sep 8, 2008)

*Snow*

Here we go! Just saw 2-4 inches tomorrow! I love 4 inch storms.xysport


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

I heard the same as you hear M&M. Heard Southern Nh would be getting hit the hardest ! Hopefully, hopefully.


----------



## nhpatriot (Dec 9, 2007)

*Thanks for the link*

M&M, I am thrilled to hear that your experience has been good with the plow, I have high hopes for mine. I honestly think that it is the BEST looking plow going. Here's mine right after I finished the install:


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

NhPatriot, thats a really nice looking truck. 3500 right?


----------



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

how much snow are you guys getting?It has been snowing for 4 hours. The road is almost clean


----------



## nhpatriot (Dec 9, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;890091 said:


> NhPatriot, thats a really nice looking truck. 3500 right?


10-4 buddy. 3500 with the Duramax/Allison.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

sir spaniourd;890432 said:


> how much snow are you guys getting?It has been snowing for 4 hours. The road is almost clean


Seems like almost an inch on the ground now.. Calling for 3-5... We'll see.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

nhpatriot;890461 said:


> 10-4 buddy. 3500 with the Duramax/Allison.


I like it, and Im no Gm fan.


----------



## nhpatriot (Dec 9, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;890469 said:


> I like it, and Im no Gm fan.


Thanks man. I just finished the back rack for it today, mounted one of my stainless spreaders in it, and wired up the beacons

I have been working in my shop since early this am getting all my equipment ready for this storm, it's starting to look plowable.

Everything seems good to go, except the pusher for one of my loaders is parked in by a concrete truck that was left for the weekend in one of my lots. Looks like I might have to drag it out with a chain!


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

nhpatriot;890478 said:


> Thanks man. I just finished the back rack for it today, mounted one of my stainless spreaders in it, and wired up the beacons
> 
> I have been working in my shop since early this am getting all my equipment ready for this storm, it's starting to look plowable.
> 
> Everything seems good to go, except the pusher for one of my loaders is parked in by a concrete truck that was left for the weekend in one of my lots. Looks like I might have to drag it out with a chain!


Sounds good. I hope this becomes a plowable event. Lol, drag the thing if you have to! Should slide nicely on the snow


----------



## ram_tough2001 (Nov 30, 2009)

Checking in from Rochester, NH we have about 3" of snow so far. Roads are pretty nasty and its only going to get worse... Wish i had a plow to mount to my truck right now.


----------



## nhpatriot (Dec 9, 2007)

*Welcome!*



ram_tough2001;890496 said:


> Checking in from Rochester, NH we have about 3" of snow so far. Roads are pretty nasty and its only going to get worse... Wish i had a plow to mount to my truck right now.


Welcome to Plowsite! Sounds like you guys are getting a bit more than we are. Are you looking to get a plow? It might be worth keeping an eye on the used equipment threads in the forums.


----------



## ram_tough2001 (Nov 30, 2009)

nhpatriot;890510 said:


> Welcome to Plowsite! Sounds like you guys are getting a bit more than we are. Are you looking to get a plow? It might be worth keeping an eye on the used equipment threads in the forums.


Yeah im looking for either a 7 1/2 or an 8 foot fisher plow. i already have the push plates and the 2 plug wiring setup. Im picking up the 3 plug setup next week. now i just need to find a plow.


----------



## BSM Exhaust (Dec 5, 2009)

Couple inches in Londonderry so far. My plow was stolen last Sunday so I dont really want the snow until I get my replacement early next week.


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

Nothing on the roads or driveways now in Salem anyway...about an inch on the grass...we'll see around 3 AM...


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

MOWBIZZ;890591 said:


> Nothing on the roads or driveways now in Salem anyway...about an inch on the grass...we'll see around 3 AM...


Huh? I have about an inch and a half of wet heavy snow on the ground at my house, and more on the lawn and truck. Im in Salem also..


----------



## nhpatriot (Dec 9, 2007)

Well I just finished my work for the night, and not one plow hit the ground, except to get disconnected from my trucks. Plenty of snow on the grass and roadsides, not so much on asphalt. Ended up spreading a lot of salt and sand/salt mix. Kind of a let down actually, I was hoping to use tonight to familiarize some of my new drivers with their routes. A Saturday night with businesses closed is a much better time to train than say, rush hour on a Friday. I guess we will see what the rest of the week brings.


----------



## Lowell_Ma_Snow (Jan 17, 2009)

Got up early, looked out the window and true as you say, snow on the grass and roadsides that by noon it'll be mostly gone. Just have to wait for the next one since this one was a tease.


----------



## 04chevy2500 (Oct 7, 2009)

we got about 3 inches but it was spotty. very wet and heavy. looks like itl all melt off in a few hours


----------



## ram_tough2001 (Nov 30, 2009)

Rochester got about 4-5 maybe 6 inches. that was as of midnight last night. my truck decided that it wanted some weight in the bed cause she didnt want to move with the ****** tires she has on her. getting some new tires today!


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;890774 said:


> Huh? I have about an inch and a half of wet heavy snow on the ground at my house, and more on the lawn and truck. Im in Salem also..


LOL....Yup nothing materialized here...never went out plowing. Snow was a couple inches deep on the vehicles but driveway was just wet with a band of slush here and there...woke up at 3:30 AM and said "happy birthday" to myself and went back to bed...

Freakin' weathermen suck again...4 inches my a$$ :realmad:


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

MOWBIZZ;891288 said:


> LOL....Yup nothing materialized here...never went out plowing. Snow was a couple inches deep on the vehicles but driveway was just wet with a band of slush here and there...woke up at 3:30 AM and said "happy birthday" to myself and went back to bed...
> 
> Freakin' weathermen suck again...4 inches my a$$ :realmad:


I gotta tell you, I had 3 inches on my driveway... Not even joking lol. Its all melting now though.

Happy birthday lol.

They are saying Wednesday I think? Perhaps tomorrow, but I think flurries.


----------



## nhgranite (Feb 26, 2009)

got 4 inches at my place. they plowed once and it took till afternoon for the roads to melt. its almost 4:00 sunday afternoon and the grass house etc.. still has at least 3 inches. we are in a higher elevation here in troy. can't do my drive because its gravel and the grounds not even frozen yet.


----------



## nhpatriot (Dec 9, 2007)

nhgranite;891596 said:


> got 4 inches at my place. they plowed once and it took till afternoon for the roads to melt. its almost 4:00 sunday afternoon and the grass house etc.. still has at least 3 inches. we are in a higher elevation here in troy. can't do my drive because its gravel and the grounds not even frozen yet.


Do you have shoes for your plow? They seem to make a big difference for me when plowing on gravel, though I never use them on asphalt. If you need a pair, I have a few sets around that I don't need.


----------



## nhgranite (Feb 26, 2009)

nhpatriot;891654 said:


> Do you have shoes for your plow? They seem to make a big difference for me when plowing on gravel, though I never use them on asphalt. If you need a pair, I have a few sets around that I don't need.


thanks, i do have some but my drive is also uneven. something i haven't fixed since moving here. i need to dig it all up and remove some ledge etc... makes plowing a challenge.


----------



## schutti86 (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey, Hooksett here, looks like 4-8" tonight into tomorrow!! Heavy stuff!


----------



## 04chevy2500 (Oct 7, 2009)

seacoast area 2-5 of the heavy wet stuff early tomorow morning. gonna be fun pushing the slush!


----------



## nhgranite (Feb 26, 2009)

hope there wrong and its stays all snow. rain on an unfrozen ground makes for a mess!


----------



## 04chevy2500 (Oct 7, 2009)

very true. plan for the worst, hope for the best!


----------



## 08F250 (Dec 8, 2009)

New to the site and from Milford NH area. Getting ready for the storm tomorrow morning. I am plowing an office parking lot that I work for and just curious is it better to plow or not plow when it is planning to turn to rain? Or just plow and be ready with the Salt and Sand.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks like a good turnout for tomorrow! 5-8 maybe more! No rain hopefully lets see
Good luck everyone.


----------



## nhpatriot (Dec 9, 2007)

Welcome to Plowsite!

When there is rain in the forecast following snow, there are a few ways to handle it. Ideally, I like the ice to be on top of a blanket of snow, that I can then plow away, leaving me with a clean surface. Unfortunately, the only places that you can do this are areas that see little to no traffic. Most of my accounts require constant access, and you always have to be mindful of liability issues if you are not providing access in the event that it is necessary for an emergency vehicle to get through. You may be held liable in an occasion such as this, and your reasoning that saving money on salt or sand was in the owner's best interest, or in your best interest, will not hold water in court. 

I would let my own driveway go, but any commercial property should probably remain open throughout the storm. Good luck!


----------



## 08F250 (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks nhpatriot

I figured plowing and salting sanding would be my best option. I am hoping for no rain which would be nice!!


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Welcome to the site 08F250

Any pics of that truck? Sounds sweet.. Ford with an Xls


----------



## jb3nh (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi Greenland NH here. Watchin the weather... looks like its going to warm up after it rains.. going to be interesting.


----------



## TGM (Feb 26, 2007)

since i'm out of the plowing game again this year due to some of my commercial property promises unkept (surprise), i'll be out doing snow blower tune ups and repair tomorrow. should be fun pulling the 18 footer enclosed in the stuff 

if you're in the seacoast area, and need to get a truck sander or snow blower running, i do offer an emergency service at $100/hr, 1 hr minimum charge. Carb kits, spark plugs, etc. are kept in stock for instant rebuilds.

have fun guys..payuppayup


----------



## 08F250 (Dec 8, 2009)

SuperdutyShane;896002 said:


> Welcome to the site 08F250
> 
> Any pics of that truck? Sounds sweet.. Ford with an Xls


I am planning on getting some pictures once it gets light out and if I can get them with the whiteout of snow. The plow has just been sitting in my driveway for a few months and haven't had it on the truck till this past weekend.

Just plowed a little over an inch figured get the spots done before people get in to the office and the XLS works great.


----------



## jb3nh (Jul 15, 2008)

Yowsiers i'm tuned right into weather.com, noaa.gov and the webcam overlooking the square in portsmouth. NOAA just went from 1.2 inches jumped to 5.2 then back to 1.2 in the past 5 min! Well.. good thing i got a window to look out of.. Its Snowin  Good luck, drive safe.


----------



## 08F250 (Dec 8, 2009)

I am in Milford right now and we have 2 inches already. An it's probably coming down at 1 to 2 inches per minute. Weather now says we are getting 6 to 10 before changing over to rain/sleet


----------



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

7am and it is raining in Newburyport, MA. Rain is heading up north so I don't know for you guys...


----------



## nhgranite (Feb 26, 2009)

coming down hard and fast in the sw corner! going out after lunch for a first push then again when it stops or turns to rain. should be interesting!


----------



## 08F250 (Dec 8, 2009)

Already have 5 to 6 inches on the ground and just plowed again, 20 minutes later looks like I didn't do anything


----------



## mmplowing (Sep 20, 2007)

i love that accuweather still says we are getting 1-2 inches today of snow and we already have 6-8 inches out there


----------



## nhgranite (Feb 26, 2009)

well that was a good one. about 8 to 10 wind blown inches. plowed up easy. wish the ground was frozen, i'll be replacing sod come spring.


----------



## 08F250 (Dec 8, 2009)

Just got done was nice that it warmed up so the snow came right off the ground. Just have to worry about freezing tomorrow morning.


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

A decent event...killed one mailbox...grrrr:realmad: Will be doing the "bucket o' concrete" thing tomorrow... 
Always wish I had gone out ONE HOUR EARLIER once I get out there...damned weathermen never get the RAIN CHANGEOVER TIMING correct and it seems most of my plowing is in the rain...oh well, I guess I'll learn NEXT TIME! 
Lost one "idiot" client (thank god) and gained one new...also did a "one timer" for $75 that may turn into another new account. First time plowing up and down a very steep, curving, climbing driveway, but there was a good sized "landing" on top to maneuver around in...fun!


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

MOWBIZZ;897414 said:


> A decent event...killed one mailbox...grrrr Will be doing the "bucket o' concrete" thing tomorrow...
> Always wish I had gone out ONE HOUR EARLIER once I get out there...damned weathermen never get the RAIN CHANGEOVER TIMING correct and it seems most of my plowing is in the rain...oh well, I guess I'll learn NEXT TIME!
> Lost one "idiot" client (thank god) and gained one new...also did a "one timer" for $75 that may turn into another new account. First time plowing up and down a very steep, curving, climbing driveway, but there was a good sized "landing" on top to maneuver around in...fun!


Glad to hear you had a good event also. I didnt break anything, only caught a small small amount of grass... Grass that wasnt there last winter.. :realmad:
Although, I was sitting off to the side of the road waiting for my neighbor to back his pickup out of his driveway... And he backs into my blade.... Keep in mind, 10am, and he was already wasted.... No damage to my plow, but he has a lot of yellow on his tow hitch now  
How big was that steep driveway?


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;898053 said:


> Glad to hear you had a good event also. I didnt break anything, only caught a small small amount of grass... Grass that wasnt there last winter.. :realmad:
> Although, I was sitting off to the side of the road waiting for my neighbor to back his pickup out of his driveway... And he backs into my blade.... Keep in mind, 10am, and he was already wasted.... No damage to my plow, but he has a lot of yellow on his tow hitch now
> How big was that steep driveway?


Sitting at the bottom of the steep driveway, I would say the house was about a hundred feet off the road and about 50-60 feet higher than the road...the driveway went up at an angle parallel to the road then did a 180 back toward the house and garage with a decent sized landing up top...I cleared the entrance then put it into 4LOW and tried plowing up the hill but had to back down after a few truck lengths...the wet snow stopped me dead, then I just drove up the hill without plowing and cleared the top landing then made a couple passes down the drive plowing down hill...was quite fun actually...something different and the lady was very happy with it and glad to pay $75 for the one time plowing...don't know if she'll call back and hire me though...


----------



## 08F250 (Dec 8, 2009)

That driveway wouldn't happen to be in Milford NH would it?


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

08F250;898237 said:


> That driveway wouldn't happen to be in Milford NH would it?


No...in Windham...I see a lot of drives like this but this is the first I've plowed...I would imagine that ICE would be very hazardous to life and limb on these steep suckers...


----------



## 08F250 (Dec 8, 2009)

Sounded like a driveway my buddy had years back.

Someone asked so here are the pictures of my truck

http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=899340&postcount=1417


----------



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

arggg, this weather is killing me. not a single push this season. At least I can still keep going with cleanups. When is the next storm?


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

sir spaniourd;900134 said:


> arggg, this weather is killing me. not a single push this season. At least I can still keep going with cleanups. When is the next storm?


Sunday night into Monday...supposed to stay all snow north of Boston so you should get some pushing in... Don't have any accumulation estimates yet though...


----------



## 08F250 (Dec 8, 2009)

Just plowed (or tried to) a friends driveway. Didn't work to well with everything frozen. Looks like warmer days should help soften it up and give it another try on Monday.


----------



## nhpatriot (Dec 9, 2007)

08F250;900397 said:


> Just plowed (or tried to) a friends driveway. Didn't work to well with everything frozen. Looks like warmer days should help soften it up and give it another try on Monday.


A V Plow in V mode will cure what ails you....


----------



## 08F250 (Dec 8, 2009)

What would cure what ails me is if they called me yesterday when it was warm and soft. A V-plow would just hurt my pocket.


----------



## nhpatriot (Dec 9, 2007)

08F250;900976 said:


> What would cure what ails me is if they called me yesterday when it was warm and soft. A V-plow would just hurt my pocket.


10-4. I have got a neighbor like that who always waits, then can't get into his driveway, then asks for help.

Can you bring in the wings on your XLS, and with the blade straight lift it up about 3-4"?
Plenty of times I do this with my straight blades if the snow is not too deep and I have good tires on. It will break up that icy top layer, then you can proceed as usual.


----------



## BSM Exhaust (Dec 5, 2009)

Ive seen alot of driveways in Windham that I wouldnt want to plow, easy st. off 111 in particular has a lot of houses high on the hill...


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

BSM Exhaust;902129 said:


> Ive seen alot of driveways in Windham that I wouldnt want to plow, easy st. off 111 in particular has a lot of houses high on the hill...


Well I gotta say, plowing this one was not too bad...but conditions were pretty good traction-wise...dunno what it would be like if the hill was all ICE, but I can imagine!!...yikes!


----------



## 08F250 (Dec 8, 2009)

nhpatriot;900994 said:


> 10-4. I have got a neighbor like that who always waits, then can't get into his driveway, then asks for help.
> 
> Can you bring in the wings on your XLS, and with the blade straight lift it up about 3-4"?
> Plenty of times I do this with my straight blades if the snow is not too deep and I have good tires on. It will break up that icy top layer, then you can proceed as usual.


I could but the snow was packed down from tire tracks so it was only 2 inches off the ground of snow. Tomorrow is supposed to be warm in the 40's so I figured I will go hit it up as well push back some snow piles to get ready for the next big storm


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

Looks like Sunday night and Tuesday's storms will track North and So. NH and Mass will be getting just rain...


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

08F250;899507 said:


> Sounded like a driveway my buddy had years back.
> 
> Someone asked so here are the pictures of my truck
> 
> ...


----------



## 08F250 (Dec 8, 2009)

TommyMac;902365 said:


> 08F250;899507 said:
> 
> 
> > Sounded like a driveway my buddy had years back.
> ...


----------



## nhtimba (Nov 9, 2008)

Well was nice to finally get some time in.... 18 hrs in the loader pushing the wet white stuff...a few more hours moving snow and piling... Good times.. Whens the next one coming !!! ? !!!! 

Guess I'll have to bring my camera next time around so I can get some new pics up here..

Bring on the snow... and happy plowing boys


----------



## BSM Exhaust (Dec 5, 2009)

some light snow tonight in southern NH but no accumulation to speak of..


----------



## Dubliner (Aug 20, 2008)

That's what I am seeing, then mix or rain tomorrow eve.


----------



## nhtimba (Nov 9, 2008)

yeah thats what I saw ...rain /snow mix ....looks like a washout . Possibly something monday night into tuesday but by the looks of that probably same deal  Guess its catch up on sleep week !


----------



## BSM Exhaust (Dec 5, 2009)

I dont make money with snow, it actually cost me money to plow my business and home but when winter comes I want snow not rain. Plus its fun to go out with the kids and play in it.


----------



## nhgranite (Feb 26, 2009)

i've already got two inches of fluff. debating hooking up the plow before dark. if i do it will stop if i don't we'll get 6 inches.....


----------



## nhpatriot (Dec 9, 2007)

Man you guys are lucky. I am mostly on seasonal contracts, and my big contracts almost all demand pavement at all times. We scrape that slush like a wet noodle, then have to salt, same as the DOT guys are doing.

If you are commercial, what do your customers think about 1"-2" of slush in their lots?
What if that slush freezes solid? 
I can see leaving the resi accounts, but I would think most businesses would want bare pavement.


----------



## ram_tough2001 (Nov 30, 2009)

Last nights snow "storm" sucked! was going around a corner and my back tires broke loose and the bed of my truck slid into a damn stop sign. only a scratch but it pissed me off! other than that im still looking for a mm1 or mm2 plow and some accounts to plow as well.


----------



## mmplowing (Sep 20, 2007)

nhpatrioit- for our commercial accounts we clear it at 1 inch and usually apply sand/salt as well if needed. Yesterday we cleared the commercial accounts and sanded and then had to go out today to sand/salt the commercials and some hilly driveways.


----------



## nhpatriot (Dec 9, 2007)

mmplowing;906266 said:


> nhpatrioit- for our commercial accounts we clear it at 1 inch and usually apply sand/salt as well if needed. Yesterday we cleared the commercial accounts and sanded and then had to go out today to sand/salt the commercials and some hilly driveways.


Are your commercials per storm contracts or seasonals? I always find that my per storms like to wait until they are SURE they need me to plow, where my seasonals wanted me there 5 minutes ago since they are already paying a flat rate anyhow. It is understandable I guess, and the seasonal folks really get their money's worth from me.


----------



## mmplowing (Sep 20, 2007)

Actually the commercials we have this season are all per event....we find the banks want us there all the time everytime and since they are paying for it we are good with that  The others just want it to be safe and we make a judgement call on them.


----------



## TGM (Feb 26, 2007)

mmplowing;906738 said:


> Actually the commercials we have this season are all per event....we find the banks want us there all the time everytime and since they are paying for it we are good with that  The others just want it to be safe and we make a judgement call on them.


are you the same M&M landscaping out of the hampton area?


----------



## nhpatriot (Dec 9, 2007)

mmplowing;906738 said:


> Actually the commercials we have this season are all per event....we find the banks want us there all the time everytime and since they are paying for it we are good with that  The others just want it to be safe and we make a judgement call on them.


I understand what you mean. However, I would make sure to ALWAYS recommend plowing and sanding/salting. It's amazing how well things can go until someone wants to find you liable, and all of a sudden, you are painted as an irresponsible creator of catastrophe.

In one of the lots that I have had for a few years now, they used to have me sand whenever there was legitimate icing, or after any snow fall. Then one bright clear day an overweight secretary pulled in, parked her car next to the ONLY puddle in the parking lot, (which was frozen, and had been created by thawing snow the day previous) and slipped and fell pretty hard.

Now we sand frozen puddles for them too.

What a strange, litigious society we live in. Just make sure you protect yourself. People have gotten me paranoid on this site recently, someone else is getting sued for a slip and fall the year previous that they didn't even know about!


----------



## mmplowing (Sep 20, 2007)

We go out everyday and check the lots and if there is any icing at all we do at least spot sanding...we are all about covering our asses  We are not out of the Hampton area, we are Mike & Michelle's Landscaping out of Chester, NH.


----------



## nhpatriot (Dec 9, 2007)

*What's happening with this storm?*

What is the verdict for snowfall, guys?

I have been looking at all the weather sources, and am hearing everything from a dusting to an inch, on up to 5-8"

I am hoping for none, or for 6+


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

nhpatriot;914688 said:


> What is the verdict for snowfall, guys?
> 
> I have been looking at all the weather sources, and am hearing everything from a dusting to an inch, on up to 5-8"
> 
> ...


----------



## nhgranite (Feb 26, 2009)

i'm right below keene on the mass border. wmur said possible 5-8 i bet its over ten at my elevation all said and done. just a gut feeling.


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

nhgranite;914954 said:


> i'm right below keene on the mass border. wmur said possible 5-8 i bet its over ten at my elevation all said and done. just a gut feeling.


Oh...you will get something that's for sure...good plowing!


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Lets hope for the best guys!


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;915740 said:


> Lets hope for the best guys!


Right on the 6-9" line here on the Mass border...nice and fluffy! This is one time I'll get more than you way up North there...


----------



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

10.30pm and nothing in Newburyport. just checked the weather and we are getting 30mph wind so it is going to be interesting once the snow starts


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

MOWBIZZ;915743 said:


> Right on the 6-9" line here on the Mass border...nice and fluffy! This is one time I'll get more than you way up North there...


Nice, sounds like it should be a good day if we get nice fluffy stuff. Who knows, could be 15-24 inches or 6-9 inches.... Who knows.


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;915854 said:


> Nice, sounds like it should be a good day if we get nice fluffy stuff. Who knows, could be 15-24 inches or 6-9 inches.... Who knows.


Or nothing at all...true...who knows?


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

MOWBIZZ;915879 said:


> Or nothing at all...true...who knows?


Lets not think too negative! Lol. Hey, good luck with that Windham account this winter.


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;915905 said:


> Lets not think too negative! Lol. Hey, good luck with that Windham account this winter.


Never called back to sign on as an account...we'll see if she calls tomorrow, again on the day of a storm to be plowed out, like last time...I have a feeling she won't.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

MOWBIZZ;915921 said:


> Never called back to sign on as an account...we'll see if she calls tomorrow, again on the day of a storm to be plowed out, like last time...I have a feeling she won't.


Hmm, kind of an account that you hope she wont call back?


----------



## nhpatriot (Dec 9, 2007)

Well boys, I set my alarm for 2:00, then 4:00, woke up for the day at 6:00, and there isn't a damn flake of new snow on the ground here. How are you fellas making out?


----------



## BSM Exhaust (Dec 5, 2009)

almost an inch in Londonderry, but coming down at a good clip now.


----------



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

maybe 2" in Newburyport/Salisbury area at 8am


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

almost 2 inches in Salem and getting heavier by the minute...started way later than they "said" it would...that's ok I can sleep in a little longer...


----------



## hotshot4819 (Oct 17, 2006)

nothing but a dusting in Dover, NH so far... not gonna get my hopes up....


----------



## nhpatriot (Dec 9, 2007)

I think it missed me! Cashing checks without working suits me just fine.....


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

nhpatriot;916111 said:


> I think it missed me! Cashing checks without working suits me just fine.....


Oh are you laid off from your regular job?


----------



## nhpatriot (Dec 9, 2007)

MOWBIZZ;916117 said:


> Oh are you laid off from your regular job?


No, almost all my contracts (I only do commercial snow removal) are seasonal, set rate contracts. So I get a check on the first of each month whether it snows or not. So naturally, I prefer when it doesn't snow. I make more money by keeping my equipment parked!


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

nhpatriot;916186 said:


> No, almost all my contracts (I only do commercial snow removal) are seasonal, set rate contracts. So I get a check on the first of each month whether it snows or not. So naturally, I prefer when it doesn't snow. I make more money by keeping my equipment parked!


Ahh I see..yup, I would imagine getting paid for nuttin' is pretty satisfying, although in a really bad winter are you still tied in contractually, to a fixed seasonal rate, or are there clauses for an unusually, snowy winter? I could see you getting closer to a "break even" scenario if we got 100" of snow over normal over the course of the season...


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

This was a good day. Very light fluffy stuff, but atleast 8 inches.


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;916373 said:


> This was a good day. Very light fluffy stuff, but atleast 8 inches.


You go out yet?


----------



## BSM Exhaust (Dec 5, 2009)

There isnt 8" yet in Londonderry


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

looks like the snow is getting fluffier with bigger flakes...radar shows the end of the storm approaching but not THAT fast...I think I'll head out around 1-1:30


----------



## nhpatriot (Dec 9, 2007)

MOWBIZZ;916220 said:


> Ahh I see..yup, I would imagine getting paid for nuttin' is pretty satisfying, although in a really bad winter are you still tied in contractually, to a fixed seasonal rate, or are there clauses for an unusually, snowy winter? I could see you getting closer to a "break even" scenario if we got 100" of snow over normal over the course of the season...


Well there are a few ways to do it. I sometimes build in a clause for a "not to exceed" amount. Other times I compete by being the guy with no limit, but only if the contract is a 3+ yr. contract. This means that my profit and exposure has a better chance to even out over the course of time. Eat it one year, ride the gravy train the next, maybe.


----------



## BSM Exhaust (Dec 5, 2009)

that was easy, 20 minutes and back in the house..


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

MOWBIZZ;916382 said:


> You go out yet?


I was out at like 10 cutting banks at all my accounts... Did cleanups at like 130 or so. I wish the snowfalls were on weekdays, so I had school off and so people were at work and I didnt spend wasted time trying to cut the bank cause they chose to park their car 10 feet back and horizontally than they usually would...:laughing:

I have some pictures over in the storm pictures section. I was getting a really clean backdrag today which was good cause last storm I couldnt backdrag that heavy wet stuff for the life of me.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey MowBizz, is your Windham account with the steep driveway right near the fire department/police station?


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;923122 said:


> Hey MowBizz, is your Windham account with the steep driveway right near the fire department/police station?


No...she never called back so that was a one timer...that house was further up 111 toward Hudson...about 3 miles past the police station area...


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

MOWBIZZ;923267 said:


> No...she never called back so that was a one timer...that house was further up 111 toward Hudson...about 3 miles past the police station area...


Oh nevermind cause there is one house right near there that we had actually looked at a couple years ago but the driveway is a straight up with no room at the top... No good lol.


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

Well, it has begun snowing here in Salem...looks like a nice long weekend of activity.
Depending on how much we have, I may go out in the wee hours of Saturday night (Sun AM) to do half of the accumulation then one more time on Sunday (sometime)
Stay safe out there and Happy New Year!


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

MOWBIZZ;937825 said:


> Well, it has begun snowing here in Salem...looks like a nice long weekend of activity.
> Depending on how much we have, I may go out in the wee hours of Saturday night (Sun AM) to do half of the accumulation then one more time on Sunday (sometime)
> Stay safe out there and Happy New Year!


Happy New Year to you too!

I just took a look outside, its snowing now. Hopefully we get a lot!


----------



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

just got a call from a friend in Salisbury. They have 2" a very light snow right now.
I have been waking up every hour since 4am!! where is the snow?


----------



## nhgranite (Feb 26, 2009)

i've got 6+ in the keene area. the radar is clear and its still coming down. going out soon.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Got about 4 here.... Still coming down hard. Really light and fluffy stuff too.


----------



## nhgranite (Feb 26, 2009)

up to 8 and still coming. easy as hell to push.


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

Stopped snowing in Salem and the sun is out...
The big storm is still "backing in" to coastal Maine so we're still going to get more tonight and into Sunday and possibly Monday...damned long drawn out affair I tell ya...:realmad:


----------



## downtoearthnh (Jan 16, 2009)

Here on the seacoast it has been snowing since Thursday, and we have a total of about 4" at the moment. The storm is supposed to intensify and slam us with high winds and blizzard conditions tonight. Not sure if I believe it. I have Weatherbug, Weather Channel and the NOAA weather site on my Droid, as well as a radar app. Doesn't seem to change the weather, it seems to do what it feels like. Hopefully we will end up with enough to make it worthwhile!


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

downtoearthnh;938822 said:


> Here on the seacoast it has been snowing since Thursday, and we have a total of about 4" at the moment. The storm is supposed to intensify and slam us with high winds and blizzard conditions tonight. Not sure if I believe it. I have Weatherbug, Weather Channel and the NOAA weather site on my Droid, as well as a radar app. Doesn't seem to change the weather, it seems to do what it feels like. Hopefully we will end up with enough to make it worthwhile!


LOL...they're calling this "the route 1 storm" Hope they are correct...not much happening right now...


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

MOWBIZZ;938883 said:


> LOL...they're calling this "the route 1 storm" Hope they are correct...not much happening right now...


Lol yeah, looks like a lot of high wind... Maybe some big drifts, who knows.


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;939785 said:


> Lol yeah, looks like a lot of high wind... Maybe some big drifts, who knows.


I'm gonna try to catch a nap and get up at 1 am to see what's cookin'. If it still blowing with little accumulation, I may check again at 3 am.... 
Hopefully there will be some more snow...at any rate I will be plowing my route in the near future...payup


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

MOWBIZZ;939793 said:


> I'm gonna try to catch a nap and get up at 1 am to see what's cookin'. If it still blowing with little accumulation, I may check again at 3 am....
> Hopefully there will be some more snow...at any rate I will be plowing my route in the near future...payup


Hopefully. Be safe tonight, dont break anything :salute:

This will be good, if you get to go out again at 3ish thats two times out and Im sure tomorrow afternoon we might have to go out again.


----------



## downtoearthnh (Jan 16, 2009)

So now it's over and into the collective memory. Nice light snow here on the coast, but plenty blowing around to re-plow for days. Forecast calls for another storm on Friday...HOORAY


----------



## nhpatriot (Dec 9, 2007)

downtoearthnh;940676 said:


> So now it's over and into the collective memory. Nice light snow here on the coast, but plenty blowing around to re-plow for days. Forecast calls for another storm on Friday...HOORAY


I am getting hammered with more snow right now.

This storm has been a hard one to track. I always keep up on the radar, and this one has changed direction and morphed into different shapes since last Thursday.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

nhpatriot;940692 said:


> I am getting hammered with more snow right now.
> 
> This storm has been a hard one to track. I always keep up on the radar, and this one has changed direction and morphed into different shapes since last Thursday.


Stopped snowing here at about 10 ish. I finished plowing at 11


----------



## nhgranite (Feb 26, 2009)

nhpatriot;940692 said:


> I am getting hammered with more snow right now.
> 
> This storm has been a hard one to track. I always keep up on the radar, and this one has changed direction and morphed into different shapes since last Thursday.


yeah i'm over in troy and it seemed it would never stop. had another 3 inches on the ground when i woke up this morning. every time i looked at the radar it had a different track. feel bad for the weathermen. :laughing:


----------



## M&M (Sep 8, 2008)

Well, what a week. Let me remember.
12-28 2"
12-31 2"
1-2 6"
1-3 4"
Hit the trigger 4 out of 7 days. Cash money!
Great way to end/start the year.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

M&M;948593 said:


> Well, what a week. Let me remember.
> 12-28 2"
> 12-31 2"
> 1-2 6"
> ...


Well said!


----------



## nhpatriot (Dec 9, 2007)

What are you guys hearing for tomorrow? 

The blob on the radar looks like a big storm, but I guess we are only supposed to get a dusting here?


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

downtoearthnh;940676 said:


> So now it's over and into the collective memory. Nice light snow here on the coast, but plenty blowing around to re-plow for days. Forecast calls for another storm on Friday...HOORAY


Your not from Salem are you?


----------



## downtoearthnh (Jan 16, 2009)

I am actually over on the seacoast, near Exeter. I know there is a down to earth landscaping in Salem. I am down to earth landscapes. Have been in business since '85 and have had only one correspondence with the Salem outfit, unfortunately not positive.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

downtoearthnh;949609 said:


> I am actually over on the seacoast, near Exeter. I know there is a down to earth landscaping in Salem. I am down to earth landscapes. Have been in business since '85 and have had only one correspondence with the Salem outfit, unfortunately not positive.


Oh. The company in Salem you are talking about rents space from a friend of mine.


----------



## downtoearthnh (Jan 16, 2009)

There is a world separating Salem and the seacoast, and there is no overlap in customer base, so I am content to stay here and mind my own business.


----------



## TGM (Feb 26, 2007)

looks like no snow this whole next week. this winter and last winter are almost opposites.


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

TGM;953622 said:


> looks like no snow this whole next week. this winter and last winter are almost opposites.


Hmmm...looks like 1st part of January is going to wuss out on us...(besides the NYE weekend storm)
Pray to the snow goddess...she is a stripper at the golden banana...I'll be making my multiple dollar donations to her for a better 2nd half of the month...


----------



## TGM (Feb 26, 2007)

MOWBIZZ;953639 said:


> Hmmm...looks like 1st part of January is going to wuss out on us...(besides the NYE weekend storm)
> Pray to the snow goddess...she is a stripper at the golden banana...I'll be making my multiple dollar donations to her for a better 2nd half of the month...


i don't know if "praying" is the right word haha


----------



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

has anyone heard how much are we getting tomorrow? just checking different reports saying we will get close to a foot


----------



## hotshot4819 (Oct 17, 2006)

well i have heard 6-10 for portsmouth nh tomarrow. 
and a possible 6+ inches wed night.... 

anyone else heard the same?


----------



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

necn just reported 9"+ for NH/MA border


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

sir spaniourd;963330 said:


> necn just reported 9"+ for NH/MA border


Yup...that's exactly where I live and plow..woo hooo....!!!


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

MOWBIZZ;963385 said:


> Yup...that's exactly where I live and plow..woo hooo....!!!


This is for tomorrow? I havent looked into the weather reports for a long time now cause we havent had any snow.


----------



## downtoearthnh (Jan 16, 2009)

Looks like we are going to be in the heavy end of the accumulation this time, with over 8 inches predicted for the coast. Time will tell, I still recall the New years storm and waiting for the predicted blizzard conditions and white outs. Seems like we only know when it is over, but at least winter has returned!xysport


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

Go to NECN weather...the 6AM report has the NH/MA border in the Salem/Methuen area as the "jackpot" area as he calls it...may get up to 12" if conditions are right. 
Rain changing to snow by midnight then heavy snow with periods of rain mixed in (HEAVY STUFF!!) 
They aren't saying when it is ending but looks like this will be at least a "2 pusher" because of the heavy concrete type of snow we'll be getting. 

I just hope all the a$$holes stay off the freakin' roads tomorrow (holiday) and let us do our work!! :realmad:


----------



## hotshot4819 (Oct 17, 2006)

sounds and looks to be a good storm.. lets all hope....

On another end,,, whats the deal with this storm wednesday and thursday? 
accuweather was showing 8 inches... now its showing a dusting lol...

i know its far out but man,


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

hotshot4819;963539 said:


> sounds and looks to be a good storm.. lets all hope....
> 
> On another end,,, whats the deal with this storm wednesday and thursday?
> accuweather was showing 8 inches... now its showing a dusting lol...
> ...


I heard "flurries" on the same NECN forecast/report...


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

MOWBIZZ;963599 said:


> I heard "flurries" on the same NECN forecast/report...


Same. Looking at channel 48 right now they are saying 5-8 for tonight the 3-5 for tomorrow. Ill take that!


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;963623 said:


> Same. Looking at channel 48 right now they are saying 5-8 for tonight the 3-5 for tomorrow. Ill take that!


You talkin about 2 different storms or just the Sunday night into Monday storm???


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

MOWBIZZ;963675 said:


> You talkin about 2 different storms or just the Sunday night into Monday storm???


They were saying 5-8 for tonight into tomorrow morning then we will receive 3-5 more tomorrow. I imagine its 1 storm.


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;963683 said:


> They were saying 5-8 for tonight into tomorrow morning then we will receive 3-5 more tomorrow. I imagine its 1 storm.


Damn...it better start snowing soon or we aren't going anywhere tonight...!


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

MOWBIZZ;964305 said:


> Damn...it better start snowing soon or we aren't going anywhere tonight...!


I know I saw the rain and was saying what the heck is this?


----------



## RSR_NH (Dec 21, 2009)

Still raining in my neck of the woods (Hampstead). I have to be welding in Hollis around 7, so i'm hoping to get up around 3 and see a good amount on the ground! Good luck guys, hope everyone has a smooth night/morning


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

RSR_NH;964436 said:


> Still raining in my neck of the woods (Hampstead). I have to be welding in Hollis around 7, so i'm hoping to get up around 3 and see a good amount on the ground! Good luck guys, hope everyone has a smooth night/morning


You a welder by trader? You know Chuck Stewart?


----------



## Lowell_Ma_Snow (Jan 17, 2009)

I went out at 3:30AM and got a good jump on 18 driveways in very little time with no traffic on the road. How ever I'm not done cause at lot of my customers are elderly so I head back out later and do a final clean up with shovel and snowblower. It's only 6" around here with a light rain mix so it's got some density to it and packs nice when pushed in a pile. Excellent for snowballs.


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

Anyone up yet in So. NH? About 3" on the ground in South Salem and blowing snow.
Can't really get out there yet! Whats the scoop where you are?


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

Lowell_Ma_Snow;964616 said:


> I went out at 3:30AM and got a good jump on 18 driveways in very little time with no traffic on the road. How ever I'm not done cause at lot of my customers are elderly so I head back out later and do a final clean up with shovel and snowblower. It's only 6" around here with a light rain mix so it's got some density to it and packs nice when pushed in a pile. Excellent for snowballs.


Wow...6" in Lowell? That's only 10 miles from me and there's only about 3" (barely) here in Salem NH

I was up at 3AM and it had just started accumulating...oh well...lets see how it is around 7AM


----------



## RSR_NH (Dec 21, 2009)

SuperdutyShane;964473 said:


> You a welder by trader? You know Chuck Stewart?


Yes I am. The name sounds very familiar, what town does he work/live in? What company?


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

RSR_NH;965657 said:


> Yes I am. The name sounds very familiar, what town does he work/live in? What company?


He works just around Southern New Hampshire area. I believe the name is Chuck Stewart welding.


----------



## RSR_NH (Dec 21, 2009)

SuperdutyShane;965690 said:


> He works just around Southern New Hampshire area. I believe the name is Chuck Stewart welding.


Maybe through co-workers or other people I know in the trade. I know i've definitely heard the name before. I graduated with an associates in welding from Manchester Community College, i'm now hoping to continue on to my Bachelor's in welding engineering.

Like I said before, it's awesome to have a few local guys on here to chat about things like this with.


----------



## downtoearthnh (Jan 16, 2009)

*More snow for NH*

The forecast is now saying that the snow showers today could add up to three inches!
Seems like a good number, gets us into the game again.


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

downtoearthnh;965912 said:


> The forecast is now saying that the snow showers today could add up to three inches!
> Seems like a good number, gets us into the game again.


You're right but my weather guy said this will happen over the course of 12-14 hours...


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

RSR_NH;965784 said:


> Maybe through co-workers or other people I know in the trade. I know i've definitely heard the name before. I graduated with an associates in welding from Manchester Community College, i'm now hoping to continue on to my Bachelor's in welding engineering.
> 
> Like I said before, it's awesome to have a few local guys on here to chat about things like this with.


Yes it is nice. Especially someone who has the exact same truck as me


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

MOWBIZZ;965939 said:


> You're right but my weather guy said this will happen over the course of 12-14 hours...


Its coming down pretty good right now.


----------



## nhgranite (Feb 26, 2009)

took like 20 hours to get 5 inches yesterday. pain in the ass!


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

nhgranite;967607 said:


> took like 20 hours to get 5 inches yesterday. pain in the ass!


Yeah the snow this past couple days was no good... Too wet and heavy for me lol


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;967870 said:


> Yeah the snow this past couple days was no good... Too wet and heavy for me lol


Wet and heavy is right, but I got to do 3/4 of my route again today...I'll take 3-4" every other day for the rest of the Winter...


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

MOWBIZZ;967985 said:


> Wet and heavy is right, but I got to do 3/4 of my route again today...I'll take 3-4" every other day for the rest of the Winter...


I just said the same thing to my father lol.


----------



## RSR_NH (Dec 21, 2009)

SuperdutyShane;967870 said:


> Yeah the snow this past couple days was no good... Too wet and heavy for me lol





MOWBIZZ;967985 said:


> Wet and heavy is right, but I got to do 3/4 of my route again today...I'll take 3-4" every other day for the rest of the Winter...


AGREED!!


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Looking at the weather... Its going to warm up for the next few days.. What the heck is this? :crying:


----------



## RSR_NH (Dec 21, 2009)

SuperdutyShane;970221 said:


> Looking at the weather... Its going to warm up for the next few days.. What the heck is this? :crying:


I noticed as well. I'll be taking the blade off tomorrow, i'm taking the truck up to Crotched for Midnight Madness, snowboarding 9pm to 3am!


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

RSR_NH;970229 said:


> I noticed as well. I'll be taking the blade off tomorrow, i'm taking the truck up to Crotched for Midnight Madness, snowboarding 9pm to 3am!


Thats sweet. What mountain is that at? I've always wanted to get into snowboarding.


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;970240 said:


> Thats sweet. What mountain is that at? I've always wanted to get into snowboarding.


Hey Shane it's called Crotched Mountain and it's up New Boston way...but a little further North. Just google Crotched Mountain for directions. It's a great spot for night skiing/boarding.
Nuthun' to plow...might as well go check it out!


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

MOWBIZZ;971767 said:


> Hey Shane it's called Crotched Mountain and it's up New Boston way...but a little further North. Just google Crotched Mountain for directions. It's a great spot for night skiing/boarding.
> Nuthun' to plow...might as well go check it out!


Haha. That is true, there sure is nothing to plow. Whats up with this warm weather? Im not liking it one bit.

However, I am saving up for a snowmobile so Ill have a winter toy


----------



## RSR_NH (Dec 21, 2009)

Yup, Crotched Mountain. It was a good time, not too many people. I got home around 5 this morning and slept until 3pm. I haven't had a saturday off to do that in years!


----------



## Snow-Con (Nov 10, 2008)

dusting?
showers?
2-3"?

anyone?


damn meteorologists.


----------



## TGM (Feb 26, 2007)

it's centered in NY, i'm going to guess probably an inch or two. but we'll see, it seems like it's heading northeast and not just east


----------



## downtoearthnh (Jan 16, 2009)

I am going to place my wager, for what it is worth, and say we will have enough to plow. Weather alerts are in place, and the amounts are variable, but I think we will have the opportunity to refresh our skills. wesport


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Seems like we might just get 2-4" out of this. Ill take the 4


----------



## Snow-Con (Nov 10, 2008)

SuperdutyShane;993631 said:


> Seems like we might just get 2-4" out of this. Ill take the 4


I'd rather do the 4 than an inch on the commercials. I feel silly plowing flurries.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Snow-Con;993647 said:


> I'd rather do the 4 than an inch on the commercials. I feel silly plowing flurries.


Haha. I dont care how silly you look, you would be making money! :laughing:


----------



## Snow-Con (Nov 10, 2008)

SuperdutyShane;993651 said:


> Haha. I dont care how silly you look, you would be making money! :laughing:


Money isn't everything.


----------



## RSR_NH (Dec 21, 2009)

Naturally, my truck decides to not start monday morning. Not only is it two days before snow, but it was the first day of my new job. It couldn't have happened in the past 3 weeks of no snow!!! 

Luckily a good friend of mine is installing a starter while i'm at work tomorrow, so hopefully i'll get the blade on when I get home. Keep your fingers crossed guys!


----------



## Snow-Con (Nov 10, 2008)

RSR_NH;993989 said:


> Naturally, my truck decides to not start monday morning. Not only is it two days before snow, but it was the first day of my new job. It couldn't have happened in the past 3 weeks of no snow!!!
> 
> Luckily a good friend of mine is installing a starter while i'm at work tomorrow, so hopefully i'll get the blade on when I get home. Keep your fingers crossed guys!


Well that sucks.

Stuff never breaks when you don't need it though.


----------



## downtoearthnh (Jan 16, 2009)

Uh oh 3:45 PM now and the storm is still centered around the cape, with a NE wind. Looks like it is another southern area storm. I hate to predict this, but this pattern has been with us in years past, and the storms don't seem to land here for the balance of the season. It sucks, but then again, spring is now 5 weeks away, according to that furry predictor of all things relating to winter. Damn.


----------



## Snow-Con (Nov 10, 2008)

downtoearthnh;994972 said:


> Uh oh 3:45 PM now and the storm is still centered around the cape, with a NE wind. Looks like it is another southern area storm. I hate to predict this, but this pattern has been with us in years past, and the storms don't seem to land here for the balance of the season. It sucks, but then again, spring is now 5 weeks away, according to that furry predictor of all things relating to winter. Damn.


Not thinking it's going to do much...weather guy on WHDH just took a giant mea culpa.

Really grinds my gears. I get all worked up about plowing--this time it started two days ago...and nothin'.


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

Snow-Con;995025 said:


> Not thinking it's going to do much...weather guy on WHDH just took a giant mea culpa.
> 
> Really grinds my gears. I get all worked up about plowing--this time it started two days ago...and nothin'.


Yup...looks like another miss...they are sheepishly, changing (lowering) their total amounts on NECN weather but they still persist in saying we (in So NH just north of Mass) will get 3" 
I have no faith in these guys any more...


----------



## Snow-Con (Nov 10, 2008)

MOWBIZZ;995067 said:


> Yup...looks like another miss...they are sheepishly, changing (lowering) their total amounts on NECN weather but they still persist in saying we (in So NH just north of Mass) will get 3"
> I have no faith in these guys any more...


The guy on WHDH did a big mea culpa and explained why. I tuned into WMUR at 5 to see what he had to say...and they were all "oh it jogged a bit, but it will still be snowy and slick tonight".

Morons.


----------



## TGM (Feb 26, 2007)

about 1-1.5" in stratham earlier and a dusting in portsmouth. any asfalt in the sun didn't have snow on it.

bummer


----------



## Snow-Con (Nov 10, 2008)

6-10 tuesday?

I'll believe it when I see it, but that's better than the wishy washy "a dusting to two inches depending on where you live and the time of day and the phase of the moon" crap.


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

Y-A-W-N......huh?? somebody say somethin'?

Scratching balls....hmmm...crap...I thought winter was cancelled...??

Don't tell me I have to actually PLOW something...!! Nahhh...can't be...Going back to sleep...g'nite!


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Haha. I heard plowable event when I was watching the news... My ears perked right up!


----------



## ram_tough2001 (Nov 30, 2009)

wmur is saying 3-7 but accuweather.com is saying 6-10?? either way..i just picked up my plow yesterday. its going to be my first time plowing. i have a few driveways to do...should be fun.


----------



## Snow-Con (Nov 10, 2008)

ram_tough2001;1000812 said:


> wmur is saying 3-7 but accuweather.com is saying 6-10?? either way..i just picked up my plow yesterday. its going to be my first time plowing. i have a few driveways to do...*should be fun*.


Or not. The surfaces seem to be softening up. A lot of sod damage can be done in a hurry.

I hate plowing on soft ground.


----------



## TGM (Feb 26, 2007)

last i heard was 2-4 for manchester-rochester to the coast. 


..which means a dusting 



actually wmur is looking higher now


----------



## ram_tough2001 (Nov 30, 2009)

wmur just said 4-8 but he also said that there will be some more tweaking and the final amounts will be on the air tomorrow. all in all its going to be a day time storm. ending around 5ish.


----------



## downtoearthnh (Jan 16, 2009)

Weather bug has 3-5 for southern NH, depending on the track of the storm. Not happy about the way storms have been tracking lately (remember last Wed?) so I am not going to be excited until the snow is over 2" and ready for the blades.


----------



## ram_tough2001 (Nov 30, 2009)

wmur is still saying 4-8 with a few more additional inches through wednesday and thursday...bout damn time


----------



## 04chevy2500 (Oct 7, 2009)

NECN just said almost a foot for south eastern NH but he didn't put up a map.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Think I shouldnt go to school tomorrow? :laughing:

Would be nice if we got a snowday tomorrow, I didnt go today so Id have a 4 day weekend practically, then go to school for 3 days, then start vacation


----------



## Snow-Con (Nov 10, 2008)

SuperdutyShane;1001250 said:


> Think I shouldnt go to school tomorrow? :laughing:
> 
> Would be nice if we got a snowday tomorrow, I didnt go today so Id have a 4 day weekend practically, then go to school for 3 days, then start vacation


I'm betting your school canceled for the day, huh? Flippin' stupid...zero snow and 200 plus schools etc call off the day.

Ray Brewer on MUR this AM, standing outside with a couple of stray flakes braying on and on about how the snow was really picking up, and the forecaster guy (was that Judge?) talking about how we were going to be getting an inch an hour for 12 hours for a total of...4-8?

My math's not great, but even I see the gap in that logic. Accuweather has dropped it down to 3" or so.

That said, I hate the waiting. Been up since 4 30, couldn't sleep last night...sheesh.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

My school sure was closed 

I saw a few flakes earlier this morning, then I saw on the News that my town had a snow emergency? What the..


----------



## Snow-Con (Nov 10, 2008)

SuperdutyShane;1002464 said:


> My school sure was closed
> 
> I saw a few flakes earlier this morning, then I saw on the News that my town had a snow emergency? What the..


That's about right. 

My father grew up up north in Lancaster during the 50's. He told me they had something like 5 snow days total his whole time in school, despite getting actual snow. Now, I can see blue sky out my skylight, and most of the schools in the state are closed, and it's what...the 5th or 6th time this year?


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Snow-Con;1002472 said:


> That's about right.
> 
> My father grew up up north in Lancaster during the 50's. He told me they had something like 5 snow days total his whole time in school, despite getting actual snow. Now, I can see blue sky out my skylight, and most of the schools in the state are closed, and it's what...the 5th or 6th time this year?


Thats true. My father grew up in Salem also during the 50s and he said getting a snowday was a very very very rare event. I believe its somewhere around the 3rd or 4th time this year.


----------



## Snow-Con (Nov 10, 2008)

accuweather is now at 1-3 for my zip code and under details calls for 2.1.

wtf?


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Hmm, weird. Just started snowing here..


----------



## TGM (Feb 26, 2007)

take them for what they're worth...


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Okay it snowed for about 4 minutes... 

Good snowday call..


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

its comming shane dont u worry


----------



## Snow-Con (Nov 10, 2008)

thought you were calling it a bust?


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Im worried lol. Havent seen snow in weeks..


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

i am and i aint it started out as a sputter and wouldent stick to the ground but right now its snowing pretty hard and is starting to stick so we will see i dont think that i will get the 6-9 theyre forcasting but u guys have a better chance if anything


----------



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

At 11.30 there is absolutely nothing in Newburyport. They still say 8" at the North shore?I'll be surprised if we even get a couple of inches out of this storm


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

im with spaniourd all i need is 2 inches to go out but the more the better


----------



## Snow-Con (Nov 10, 2008)

sir spaniourd;1002597 said:


> At 11.30 there is absolutely nothing in Newburyport. They still say 8" at the North shore?I'll be surprised if we even get a couple of inches out of this storm


Ummm...let's see.

It's moving slower than we anticipated.
It jogged 100 miles north south east west.
Warm air from the ocean melted the snow in mid air.
We're all morons.

Pick the most likely!



Meh, something could still happen. They can't be that wrong two weeks in a row can they?


----------



## Snow-Con (Nov 10, 2008)

OH MY GOD! 

A single giant snowflake just landed on my skylight. It's a blizzard folks!


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

anyone in seabrook know whats going on up there we got lowes up there and and i really dont feel like hopping in the truck just yet since theres barely anything on the ground in salisbury


----------



## TGM (Feb 26, 2007)

snowing pretty good in portsmouth. i don't know about seabrook.

newington webcam
http://wheb.morningbuzzonline.com/pages/trafficcam.html


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

thanx tgm how much snow u got up there?


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Snowing good here too, but its just now starting to accumulate. Heard it was gonna last all through tonight??


----------



## Snow-Con (Nov 10, 2008)

accuweather has it pulling out by 9 or 10, MUR had it about the same at noon. where'd you hear all night? I really hope not all night. I've got important stuff to do tomorrow.

The radar futurecast at MUR looks pretty weak too, really.


----------



## Snow-Con (Nov 10, 2008)

The accuweather dealie in my firefox toolbar just flipped from the snow icon to the partly cloudy one. When I clicked on it the new forecast is listed as partly cloudy. But it's snowing outside now. 

I don't get it. Not at all.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Its really accumulating here now. Very heavy snow right now.


----------



## downtoearthnh (Jan 16, 2009)

Well, looks like it is real, we have about 4" already on the ground, but it is going to be like cement to move. Then again, no reason to b*#@ because this is a rare opportunity to put some money in the checking account. Hooray!:yow!:


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Hmm, is your town out plowing yet? We have about 5" and the town hasnt came by yet?


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;1002903 said:


> Hmm, is your town out plowing yet? We have about 5" and the town hasnt came by yet?


Plows have been out since about 5:30 here Shane (Salem on the Methuen line)
I'll be heading out tonight around 11 or so unless it slows down sooner than that...I love night time plowing...no a$$holes running around the streets!


----------



## TGM (Feb 26, 2007)

yea around 4" coming down hard since 4:00.


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

Better enjoy this one guys...long range forecast says nothing on the horizon for the next 10 days...then we'll be out of February...:crying:
What a crappy plowing season...I guess there's always a chance of some March events....


----------



## TGM (Feb 26, 2007)

MOWBIZZ;1003064 said:


> Better enjoy this one guys...long range forecast says nothing on the horizon for the next 10 days...then we'll be out of February...:crying:
> What a crappy plowing season...I guess there's always a chance of some March events....


get ready for mowing then. if all goes well we'll be starting landscaping the beginning of april again (like last year) rather than the end of april the years before it


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

TGM;1003078 said:


> get ready for mowing then. if all goes well we'll be starting landscaping the beginning of april again (like last year) rather than the end of april the years before it


I just hope it's not a wet spring like last year...that sucked.
Can't really start until the ground is firm and the grass is growin' I always figure on the first week of May for mowing...cleanups can start in early April weather permitting...I'm sure we'll get more snow though...some historic storms have happened in March.


----------



## TGM (Feb 26, 2007)

MOWBIZZ;1003207 said:


> I just hope it's not a wet spring like last year...that sucked.
> Can't really start until the ground is firm and the grass is growin' I always figure on the first week of May for mowing...cleanups can start in early April weather permitting...I'm sure we'll get more snow though...some historic storms have happened in March.


yeah we'll see what happens. the snow from yesterday melted today (and more will tomorrow). i hope to be starting around april first on clean ups this year; i've also got some seeding work i need to do for last years customers.


----------



## Snow-Con (Nov 10, 2008)

does anyone care anymore? I'm not sure I do. Just waiting to see if it might snow a couple of inches...and then to see if my guy actually calls us out with it gonna be 40 and raining tomorrow...that's the part that bothers me the most.


----------



## nhgranite (Feb 26, 2009)

little after 9:00am here and we are getting pounded. got 10-12 inches already with more coming fast. heavy and wet.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

nhgranite;1011586 said:


> little after 9:00am here and we are getting pounded. got 10-12 inches already with more coming fast. heavy and wet.


What the ?? Im in Salem and we dont have any snow at all!


----------



## TGM (Feb 26, 2007)

february showers bring march flowers??


----------



## nhgranite (Feb 26, 2009)

just below keene in the s/w corner. all snow so far and lots of it.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Lucky, all rain so far, and lots of it.


----------



## ram_tough2001 (Nov 30, 2009)

rochester got about an inch...maybe 2...i work in dover which is the town right next door and it has been raining from the start. guess i put the plow on for no reason.


----------



## Snow-Con (Nov 10, 2008)

Was out about 18 hours. Spent the last few hours pushing around slush and rain. 

Did two private roads, a crap load of drives and several lots. The roads sucked...soft. Hard to plow without doing damage.

Got 8 inches or so.


----------



## nhpatriot (Dec 9, 2007)

12-14 here in Gilsum. That was fun, can we do it again?


----------



## Snow-Con (Nov 10, 2008)

nhpatriot;1012761 said:


> 12-14 here in Gilsum. That was fun, can we do it again?


I'd rather not... :laughing:

I've had it with this winter. I get all wound up a couple of days in advance, can't sleep, can't really do anything else...and then we get rain or flurries or ...nothing.

It's time for spring.
I want to finalize on my new house and get moved and start re-habbing the barn and pastures and stuff. I'm sick of snow and slop for this year.


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

think were getting any snow friday? some websites say just rain and some say a few inches of snow. nashua here.


----------



## Snow-Con (Nov 10, 2008)

out 3-4 hrs this am, scraping the almost bare pavement.


----------



## Snow-Con (Nov 10, 2008)

So much for accuweather and the great 3-5".

I don't even think it's raining out. And it's 34-35 degrees on it's way to about 40...pretty sure it's not going to snow now no matter what.

Hey accuweather! Thanks for the great night of sleep! Waking up every half hour or so...tossing and turning...can I get reimbursed for that? Jackasses.


----------

